# Standard Poodle breeder



## gbeyes (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone!
I am new to this forum. 
My husband and I have been looking around for a few months for a fantastic poodle breeder within driving distance to us. We will drive several hours to get our sweet pup and I have found a couple breeders I think will be good. 
I just want to make sure I am looking at all options. Plus no one currently has any available which is fine, waiting is no issue for the right puppy from the right breeder.
We would prefer a white or red standard poodle. We live in Oklahoma.
Thanks in advance to anyone with advice!


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

I am new as well, and posted about this last week. I was directed to a local chapter for the Poodle Club of America, then contacted the breeder referral. We ended up finding a puppy that will come home in early October from the referral herself, who is the president of our local chapter. Everything worked out and went very smoothly, and we are happily getting puppy pic updates regularly while we wait! You may want to start there, I'll attach the link for OK. Good luck!









Oklahoma - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## gbeyes (5 mo ago)

mamaofthree said:


> I am new as well, and posted about this last week. I was directed to a local chapter for the Poodle Club of America, then contacted the breeder referral. We ended up finding a puppy that will come home in early October from the referral herself, who is the president of our local chapter. Everything worked out and went very smoothly, and we are happily getting puppy pic updates regularly while we wait! You may want to start there, I'll attach the link for OK. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

Will this be your first dog? first poodle?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome 😊. Consider reaching out to Tabatha (correct sp.) Waters at NOLA for a red. You are close enough to New Orleans... nolastandards.com


----------



## gbeyes (5 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome to PF!
> 
> Will this be your first dog? first poodle?


Thank you!!
I’ve had dogs basically my whole life (in my 30’s). This will be my first poodle. 
We are very excited


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You're going to find poodles are considered a breed apart by most owners. The "resemblance" to human toddlers can be uncanny. Other breeds may not really prepare you for the Ride Of A Lifetime you're planning to board . Definitely search around for "land shark" here. Forewarned is Forearmed . 

I often post this for folks new to poodles.

They are smart, very smart, but don't mistake that as necessarily being the same as "easy to train". Smart for poodles means they THINK.

Poodles are smart, savvy, sensitive, and selfish. They observe, reason, consider and conclude, with more than a bit of "What's in it for me?". They aren't a separate part of your life, they're smack in the middle of it and thrive with that. It's hard to make clear just how "not alone" you'll be with a poodle in your life, not in an unhealthy way for either of you, but because that's what you both sign up for.

_"Poodles are Labs with a college education. My Poodle will do anything your Labrador will do. After a day of retrieving in the field, your Lab wants to curl up and snore in front of the fire. My Poodle wants to be a fourth at bridge and tell naughty stories."
Anne Rogers Clark, the famous handler, all breed judge and Poodle breeder.

Furness 1891
The American Book of the Dog (1891)

"....He is also, in my opinion, more susceptible of education than any other member of his race, seeming to have an innate love for tricks, and needing only to understand what you wish to do it immediately, and then enjoy the fun of it as much as you do.

"Yet, notwithstanding his wonderful intelligence, the greatest patience is required in teaching each new trick. Remember that he is even more anxious to understand you than you are to make him comprehend what you wish, and that a word of encouragement or a friendly pat on the head goes ten times as far as a scolding or a blow. At the same time, bear in mind that the greatest firmness is required, for if a dog for a moment suspects that your whole heart and soul are not in the matter, he at once thinks it must be of small consequence and loses all interest in it forthwith.

"Make him think you are both doing something for mutual amusement, and he will respond and do everything in his power to follow out your wishes, provided he is already firmly attached to you; and in this lies the secret of success or failure in all training; for as he cannot understand your language, he must know by heart all your gestures and intonations...."_

Poodles believe in equal rights  

You've got some very good starting suggestions. The PCA will refer you to breeders with reputations of breeding for quality. Always look for OFA health testing of dam and sire. That testing shows an interest in the future of the breed. 

Keep us posted as you make contacts and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## gbeyes (5 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Welcome 😊. Consider reaching out to Tabatha (correct sp.) Waters at NOLA for a red. You are close enough to New Orleans... nolastandards.com


Thank you so much! I’ll look into her as well!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to you. I'm so looking forward to following your journey on finding your pup


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Other options for outstanding reds and apricots are a bit farther afield, but look at Farleys D in Pennsylvania and to the north Arreau in Canada (both much admired members here, as is NOLA, just she hasn't popped in in some time). It's not just about being members here; these truly are outstanding and responsible breeders who have worked incredibly hard on improving reds in our countries. Apart from them, I would step extra carefully in reds. For whites, I need to think because my thoughts go back to the 2009-2013 years, so not much immediate help. I would ping the PCA contact for the East Coast and your local club.

Echoing @Rose n Poos , Poodles really are different. In a good yet quite intense way. Read through past posts... Then grab Ian Dunbar's Before and After Get Your Puppy book (or pdfs), Culture Clash, When Pigs Fly, and search the forum for the article Kidnapped from Planet Dog to get an idea of starting a Poodle puppy off on a good foot. It's a new lifestyle 😊.


----------



## gbeyes (5 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Other options for outstanding reds and apricots are a bit farther afield, but look at Farleys D in Pennsylvania and to the north Arreau in Canada (both much admired members here, as is NOLA, just she hasn't popped in in some time). It's not just about being members here; these truly are outstanding and responsible breeders who have worked incredibly hard on improving reds in this country. Apart from them, I would step extra carefully in reds. For whites, I need to think because my thoughts go back to the 2009-2013 years, so not much immediate help. I would ping the PCA contact for the East Coast and your local club.
> 
> Echoing @Rose n Poos , Poodles really are different. In a good yet quite intense way. Read through past posts... Then grab Ian Dunbar's Before and After Get Your Puppy book (or pdfs), Culture Clash, When Pigs Fly, and search the forum for the article Kidnapped from Planet Dog to get an idea of starting a Poodle puppy off on a good foot. It's a new lifestyle 😊.


Thank you!
We have read a great deal about the breed and I’ve wanted one since I was a child. These sound like great references. About FarleysD poodles, I have gotten in contact with him and he is an option but I would prefer someone not quite so far away. He was saying he may not have any available tho until about a year from now anyway. 
can’t wait to read more on this forum! Thanks Everyone


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Something else to know is that most poodle colors fade, red being one that fades. It's possible that a pup will keep it's color, but it's far from a guarantee. 
Temperament is a lifelong quality 

Also, if you have young children, it's not too soon to help them learn how to live with a bouncy, exuberant, and for a while, bitey puppy that will be nearly as big as they within a year.


----------

